# My Speedy Birth



## WackyMumof2

So the 'other half' picked me up Friday morning and got to the hospital about 9am. I was checked in and put on fetal monitoring for about an hour then had the Obstetrician come in to see me. Of course, induction I know increases the risk of a section and he said given I've gone into labour the last 3 times on my own and had 2 successful VBACs with no intervention he said I shouldn't worry too much about fetal distress or anything going seriously wrong which was a huge relief.

Anyhow, midwife finally wanders in around 10:30am without a care in the world. :haha: She broke my waters about 10:45am and shoved me out the door on my merry way to go for a good walk to get things going (she's lovely really). Out to the car so the 'other half' can ring his mother and have a vape and me telling him 10 minutes later that things are getting stronger already we need to go back in.

Things picked up really quickly once we got back in but as I could still speak through contractions I gave it no thought about how far along I was even though at this point I needed to hold onto 'hubby' to get through a contraction. Couldn't have been anymore than 25 minutes after getting inside that I felt really faint so the midwife and 'hubby' helped me up onto the bed on my knees and had me hold onto the back of the bed to give me something to hold onto. I remember some heavy pelvic pressure and the midwife helping me get the wet gown and my underwear off but I don't remember pushing at all. I just remember after that one huge, intense waves of pressure while trying to finish a glass of water and use the gas (yep, I'm a multi-tasker :rofl:) then nothing and 'hubby' telling me he's here. Needless to say, apparently I said something along the lines of 'f**k off your not funny' until the midwife said the same thing - all over from the first contraction to a single push in about 45 minutes. I don't think the midwife didn't even have time to get her gloves on as she was NOT expecting baby that soon - nor were we!! Apparently 'hubby' was like 'he's ugly are you sure he's mine?' :rofl: Needless to say, the midwife told him that's NOT something he should be questioning at that moment in time. :haha: He is most surely his but his sense of humour can come out to play in the most inappropriate of times. :haha: I just remember telling him that I knew baby wasn't Indian (work joke)! :rofl: But with a speeding entry into the world like that, I was lucky all I got was a first degree tear and some surface grazing.

Anyhow, after couple of days of 'unfolding' he's now beginning to look more human. :rofl: Our little man joined us Jan 26 at 11:40am and weighing a little 8lb 5oz. :) Turns out that radiology were pretty accurate with his weight being around 7lb 8oz if he'd arrived at 38 weeks. 2 days without a name but I am pleased to introduce you all to Jackson Wyatt. <3

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/39228432184/in/dateposted-friend/


----------



## pandn

Omg congrats!! He&#8217; gorgeous :cloud9:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :happydance: He's gorgeous! :)


----------



## WackyMumof2

Thank you ladies! :happydance: We are pretty chuffed too now that he's a little less wrinkled. :haha: And Alexander absolutely LOVES him which was my main concern. But he hold him carefully to pat his tummy and doesn't want to let him go. <3


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww that's so sweet :cloud9:


----------



## MKaykes

Congrats! Glad OH was able to be there without issue! And wow, that 4th baby came fast! Good job momma!


----------



## Zephram

Congrats! Awesome job and what a cutie.


----------



## xkirstyx

Congratulations!!! X


----------



## WackyMumof2

MKaykes said:


> Congrats! Glad OH was able to be there without issue! And wow, that 4th baby came fast! Good job momma!

He was thinking this induction business would take a day or so and as a result, we were talking about him going home until things picked up just because of how he feels about hospitals. Just as well we didn't! :rofl: But he's been great and has been a huge support so we will see where the future lies for us. I say we are going to be okay in time and told him I want my family home and back by Christmas so while still veering on the side of caution, I'm optimistic too. :hugs:


----------



## Cewsbaby

Thats amazing Wacky! He is a little cutie! Glad it was fast and easy for you.


----------



## ClairAye

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## 21p1eco

Congratulations!


----------

